# JavaDB/Derby: Tabellen erstellen



## maze (8. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite zurzeit mit einer Derby bzw. JavaDB Datenbank in meinem Projekt. Nun habe ich es bisher so gelöst das ich die Tabellendefintion in ein Array schreibe. Also ist ein element des Arrays eine Spalte meiner Tabelle. Das ist natürlich sehr unkompfortabel, vor allem wenn man etwas ändern möchte. Gibt es vielleicht einen eleganteren Weg wie man eine Tabelle definieren/erstellen kann? Vielleicht per XML? 
Bei Google finde ich leider nichts, oder ich suche falsch 

Viele Grüße 

maze


----------



## FArt (8. Sep 2008)

Etwas angenehmer, als pure JDBC ist iBatis... das sind alle Statements in eine Konfigurationsdatei ausgelagert.


----------



## HoaX (9. Sep 2008)

wenns dir nur um das erstellen geht dannst du dir auch mal liquibase anschaun


----------



## maze (10. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten,

ich will ungern noch mehr "externes" in mein Programm aufnehmen. Ich dachte nur das es bei javadb/derby vielleicht die möglichkeit gibt eine tabelle über ein xml file zu erstellen.

gruß matze


----------



## FArt (10. Sep 2008)

Ich hätte erwartet, dass das mit einem SQL Skript geht.
maze, du hast sicher mal einen Blick in die Doku geworfen, oder?


----------



## Det (11. Sep 2008)

Schau mir mal die Apache DdlUtils an. Vielleicht ist das was für dich.


----------



## maki (11. Sep 2008)

Der iBatis ScriptRunner könnte helfen, vielleciht auch DBUnit, je nachdem was gebraucht wird.


----------



## maze (12. Sep 2008)

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, hatte die letzten tage viel stress 

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten. Mit DDLUtils hatte ich es probiert, allerdings ging das irgendwie nicht. Den Scriptrunner schaue ich mir heute mal an 

Gruß maze


----------



## geraldf (12. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

zu Derby gibt es das Commandline-Tool IJ.

db.apache.org/derby/docs/dev/tools/ctoolsij34525.html

Beste Grüße
Gerald


----------

